# [SOLVED]Problem z LiveCD robionym przez catalyst

## n0rbi666

Witam  !

Od razu przepraszam za brak pl znaczkow - ale cos mi sie skopalo, i jeszcze nie doszedlem co :/

Co do LiveCD : potrzebuje zrobic LiveCD z ZoneMinder (projekt na uczelnie), i od razu napotkalem na problemy  :Smile: 

Najpierw chcialem sprawdzic, czy w ogole dam rady zrobic bootujaca plyte - wiec postepowalem wg tego :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_with_Catalyst_for_newbies

tylko troche zmodyfikowalem pliki ze stage : 

http://wklej.org/id/bf04cfb8d3 (stage1)

http://www.wklej.org/id/4f9e9aa34f (Stage2)

(oba pliki wzorowalem na plikach z http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo/src/releng/specs/2007.0/x86/  :Smile: 

Doszedlem do tego, ze wszystko sie skompilowalo, zrobil sie plik ISO - wypalilem, bootuje komputer - i wyskakuje blad : 

```

>>mounting squashfs filesystem

mount:mounting /dev/loop0 on /newroot/mnt/livecd failed:invalid argument

>>copying read-write image contents to tmpfs

cp:etc:No such file or diectory

cp:root:No such file or diectory

cp:home:No such file or diectory

cp:var:No such file or diectory

>>No cdupdate.sh script found

chroot:cannot execute /bin/init:No such file or diectory

Kernel panic - not syncing:attempting to kill init
```

Myslalem, ze to moze wina braku squashfs-tools, wiec dodalem zeby budowal sie w pliku stage1 - ale niestety, nie pomoglo ... Squashfs w kernelu jest (gentoo-sources), loopback tez ... Moze ma ktos pomysl, czego to moze byc wina ?

A druga sprawa : jak zmodyfikowac uslugi, jakie maja byc wlaczane na starcie (np zeby doac tam apache, xdm), plik xorg.conf, i inne ? 

Moze lepiej robic to wg tego howto : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch ?Last edited by n0rbi666 on Mon Jan 14, 2008 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Moze lepiej robic to wg tego howto : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch ?

 

Zdecydowanie, ja od dawna robię livecd wg. tego i się mi to udaje. Nie wszystkie kroki są niezbędne, ja np. darowałem sobie More agressive cleanings, trochę inaczej konfigurowałem kernel, nie robiłem defragmentacji. Instalację środowiska wewnątrz livecd robiłem wg normalnego handbooka, byle pamiętać o specjlanych dodatkach, jak "livecd-tools", które muszą być na livecd.

----------

## n0rbi666

Małe uaktualnienie  :Smile:  To będzie LiveUSB zawierające Zoneminder (czyli apache + mysql + php ...)

Mbar, trochę inaczej kernel tzn ? Ja dałem

```
genkernel all --no-splash --no-clean --menuconfig
```

 I w menuconfig zaznaczyłem odpowiednie FS, sterowniki od ATAPI i USB - coś jeszcze będzie potrzebne ?

Jakie pakiety na start, oprócz memtest86+ localepurge genkernel gentoolkit dmraid livecd-tools ? (localepurge i gentoolkit i genkernela zresztą wywalę potem  :Smile:  )

Generalnie - wg tego how-to powinno to pójść bezproblemowo, czy może masz jakieś rady dla mnie ?  :Smile: 

Thx za odpowiedź  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

wg tego howto jest ok, mówiąc inaczej kernel miałem na myśli, że "allmodconfig" nie jest do końca szczęśliwe, ale skoro tak nie robisz, to ok.

----------

## n0rbi666

Doszedłem do końca how-to, nagrałem na USB - i ....

Na początku, gdy robiłem make allmodconfig - jakiś głupi błąd był.

Więc wziąłem .config stąd : http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo/src/releng/kconfig/2007.1/x86/

odpaliłem 

```
genkernel all --no-splash --no-clean --menuconfig
```

Nagrałem na USB i ... znowu mam mounting /dev/loop0 on /newroot/mnt/livecd failed: invalid argument :/

Na gentoo-wiki pisali, że mieli taki problem - ale żadne rozwiązanie nie pasuje, google też niewiele wie :/

Chociaż ... podejrzewam, że może to być sprawa .config - mógłbyś wrzucić gdzieś swoje .config z livecd - to bym porównał ? 

Ew tu : http://wklej.org/id/b72aed7679 jest mój .config  :Smile: 

(btw: używasz x86 czy ~x86 ?)

--add--

Haha działa  :Very Happy: 

Problem - trywialny. W kernelu SquashFS jest w wesji 3.2, a w systemie miałem zainstalowane squashfs-tools-3.3, przez co nie mogło się zamontować. Po zainstalowaniu squashfs-tools-3.2 i przebudowaniu LiveUSB działa - tzn bootuje się  :Very Happy: 

Ok, to korzystając z okazji : z tego co wiem, SquashFS jest read-only, czyli jak zmienię coś na LiveUSB (np coś w /etc/conf.d) - to zmiana nie zostanie zapamiętana ? 

Jeżeli nie zostaje - to jak najłatwiej będzie zrobić możliwość konfigurowania np apacha, zonemindera, net.eth0 ? Na siłę kazać im szukać configów w /mnt/livecd, czy może jakiś bardziej wyrafinowany sposób ?  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

użyj drugiego pendrive na pliki konfiguracyjne, bo tego co masz pewnie na partycje nie da się podzielić?

----------

## SlashBeast

UnionFS, AuFS, co kolwiek. ew. wydziel sobie na tmpfs zapis tam. i bedziesz miał read-only ale nie będzie marudzić, ze nie może zapisać.

----------

## n0rbi666

mbar - mogę zrobić partycję na tym co mam  :Smile:  Tylko podmountować ją pod /etc ?

SlashBeast - na razie też nie marudzi, że jest read-only, ale zmiany nie są pamiętane po restarcie  :Smile:  Poszukam czegoś na temat UnionFS  :Smile: 

--add--

Hm, siedzę cały dzień nad tym (+ kawałek wczoraj) i nie mogę zmusić unionfs ani aufs do współpracy :/

Mianowicie : unionfs z portage działa tylko z kernelem 2.6.19, a ja mam 2.6.23.

Niby mam dodany support dla unionfs w kernelu (kamikaze-sources) ale przy starcie systemu pisze unionctl not found, skipping. (Chyba, że ja coś źle robię - ale na razie dodaję opcję unionfs do gruba, i tyle ...)

O aufs to się w ogóle nie wypowiadam, bo nawet nie wiem jak to odpalić (tak samo jak union ? tzn dorzucić do gruba opcję aufs i tyle, czy trzeba coś więcej ? )

Mieliście może z tym styczność, i wiecie jak to zmusić do współpracy ?  :Smile: 

--add--

W sumie - założę nowy temat, bo główny problem został rozwiązany, a nowy - nie podchodzi pod temat  :Wink: 

----------

